# Best Frame Pump?



## MTT

I know people post on this often, and I tried to search for threads, but no one asked the question exactly how I would have: and more importantly I couldn't find the answer I was looking for. Ok so here it is- I need a frame mounted pump for flats on my commuter. I had a flat yesterday and I could only get my tire to around 25psi: I was so afraid of getting a pinch flat I went about 6mph all the way to work!

Basically I want the best possible pump I can mount to my frame. I don't care about weight or cost: it was 38 degrees and pissing rain when I got a flat, and as you can imagine I didn't care about saving $15 bucks after my fingers went numb! Thanks Much.............MTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pherret

*Topeak road master blaster frame pump*

I have had a zefal, blackburn road morph and now the topeak master blaster. The zefal with the plastic head wouldn't stay on my frame correctly. The carbon blackburn was nice with the t handle, but it wasn't long enough for my frame. Their aluminum ones were but I tried out the topeak and have 2 now. I have used it several times and has worked perfectly everytime. The spring on the blackburn was at the head and the topeak is in the handle. I prefered the one in the handle. The road morph is nice because it had a extended hose head so you wouldn't have to worry about tearing the valve off, but getting it up to 100 was a pain plus the t-handle would pinch your fingers and rattle. If topeak made a full frame pump similar to the road morph with a guage I would buy it.


----------



## MB1

Zephal HPX if you can find one.


----------



## PomPilot

If you can't find a Zephal, you may want to try a Park PMP-5. A lot also depends on what type stem your tubes have, and how much pressure you need to fill your tires.


----------



## PaulRivers

Isn't this the point where someone suggests the Topeak Road Morph?
https://www.rei.com/product/648089

I certainly looks like the best, highest pressure in shortest time, and easiest to use under adverse conditions pump you could get for the "I don't care about weight or finding the smallest thing possible" kind of situation -



















I wish I could offer a personal recommendation, but although I considered it I went with a tiny, light pump for my super light-weight road bike, and I like never get flats on my winter/rain bike so I just kept my old frame pump for that.

Also, do you have puncture resistant tires? I'm not saying they'll never get flats, but I know that since I got mine 2 years ago I've never gotten a flat on the outside of the tire (personally). I'm using Panaracer TServ Messenger tires. (If you're curious, I got one flat at the stem from using the skinny stem tube on a rim designed for the thicker stem, another flat at the stem because of a defective tube, and a flat on the exact middle inside of the tube - I think I need better rim tape)


----------



## MTT

Oh yea I ride the Schwalbe Marathon Supreme- great tires, in fact my first flat of the winter was the one I complained about in this thread. I like the looks of that pump: maybe I will pick one up...........Thanks MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## TiCruiser

If you really don't use it that much, you might also consider a Topeak mini-morph. Same thing as the road morph except smaller scale and it doesn't have the gauge. I was on a group ride in November with my only flat this winter getting ready to use my CO2. A guy on the ride told me to save my CO2 cartridge and handed me his mini-morph. It worked great. I went out and used my Xmas gift card to get one for my winter bike.


----------



## MTT

PaulRivers said:


> Isn't this the point where someone suggests the Topeak Road Morph?
> 
> I followed the link to the REI Topeak Road Morph. I really like the design, how I can put my foot on it, and not pull the stem off the tire. Also I went through and read all 15 reviews that people had written on that pump: so I bought one. It looks like it will easily get my tires to around 60-70psi, which is plenty to either get me home or to work, where I can bring them up to 90. I will be back up to commuting 4-5 days a week soon, and it will be nice to know I can count on a pump if I need it...............Thanks for the input............MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar

After reading peoples praise of the Morph pumps, I got one for my mtb a few years ago and really liked it. Last year, I was kinda half thinking I ought to get another, and I stumbled into a Serfas Airsuply pump (now called the Grifter, I think) at my LBS and bought that one instead- I like it even better. In comparrison to the Morphs, the the Air suply/Grifter has a longer hose and better (IMO) handle, but loses a point to the Topeaks for the short "stem" where the head connects to the hose- makes it a little harder to actuate the little lever. I saw another brand of that style at a different LBS last week, Axiom maybe, but I don`t remember for sure. Anyway, it looks like Topeak really started a good thing that seems to be taking hold, and I hope somebody comes out with a full length frame pump with a hose stuck to it one of these days. Maybe it`s already here and I just haven`t seen one yet. I don`t think you`ll be disappointed, MTT.


----------



## PaulRivers

MTT said:


> PaulRivers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this the point where someone suggests the Topeak Road Morph?
> 
> I followed the link to the REI Topeak Road Morph. I really like the design, how I can put my foot on it, and not pull the stem off the tire. Also I went through and read all 15 reviews that people had written on that pump: so I bought one. It looks like it will easily get my tires to around 60-70psi, which is plenty to either get me home or to work, where I can bring them up to 90. I will be back up to commuting 4-5 days a week soon, and it will be nice to know I can count on a pump if I need it...............Thanks for the input............MTT :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear someone found my advice useful!
Click to expand...


----------



## MTT

Great- thanks guys! Now that the season is really starting up (need to put in some serious miles now for an upcoming group century ride with some strong riders from work); I imagine I will test it soon. It is always easier to change a flat when it is warm out y'know?..............MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## bolandjd

I realize the OP already bought his pump, but I'm going to throw in my $.02 anyway. My wife has a Road Morph, and its a good pump. Its much better than the minipumps I've previously used. However, my favorite is the Master Blaster. It pushes lots more air a lot quicker and easier. At least, in my opinion. Pumps my commuter tires up to 80 psi in a snap. It also looks great mounted on the bike (for whatever that's worth) - matches my Sugino cranks and VO fenders. Form AND function. Can't beat it.


----------



## cobra_280z

*130 psi*

I have also been having a problem finding a good frame pump. I would like to be able to get my tires up to 130, but am not able to with the park tool pmp5 i purchased. any suggestions?


----------



## cycleaddict

*Road Morph!!!!!*



cobra_280z said:


> I have also been having a problem finding a good frame pump. I would like to be able to get my tires up to 130, but am not able to with the park tool pmp5 i purchased. any suggestions?


nmnmnmnmnmnmnm


----------



## Guest

MB1 said:


> Zephal HPX if you can find one.



My Favourite pump.

It works well.

Lasts almost forever.

How come they are so hard to find???


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Road Morph. Get the one with the gage. It's the next best thing to a floor pump. Zefal HPX is a good 2nd choice.


----------



## Poppadaddio

*+1 on the Road Morph*

Mounts on your frame like a frame pump, guage for pressure, hose for flexibility. 
Smaller than a floor pump, but with the foot pad it works like one.


----------



## PaulRivers

MTT said:


> PaulRivers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this the point where someone suggests the Topeak Road Morph?
> 
> I followed the link to the REI Topeak Road Morph. I really like the design, how I can put my foot on it, and not pull the stem off the tire. Also I went through and read all 15 reviews that people had written on that pump: so I bought one. It looks like it will easily get my tires to around 60-70psi, which is plenty to either get me home or to work, where I can bring them up to 90. I will be back up to commuting 4-5 days a week soon, and it will be nice to know I can count on a pump if I need it...............Thanks for the input............MTT :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear my suggestion was useful.
> 
> fyi, it comes with a kind of strange mount that mounts the pump anywhere on the bike *except* the traditional flush-against-the-water-bottle-cage position. It's...kinda weird. There's nothing wrong with mounting it under the top tube or something if you don't put your bike on and off a car rack all the time, but I do.
> 
> I found out you can order a flush against the water bottle cage mount for it directly from topeak. Not sure why they didn't include it, or why you can't order online from anywhere else. But I did call Topeak and was able to order one, and it arrived. They said it was technically a mount for a different pump, but it worked for the Road Morph so they sold it. It was like $7 or something. Annoying, but fyi.
Click to expand...


----------



## csiress2

Zefal is the only pump I have had since I got my bike (about 8 months) and I love it.

http://www.xxcycle.com/hpx-73,,en.php

is the best price I found.


----------

